# Joseph Beyrle: the only U.S. soldier to fight for the Red Army



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

You learn something new about WW2 every day.

Joseph Beyrle: the only U.S. soldier to fight for the Red Army | Top Russian news and analysis online | 'RIA Novosti' newswire


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool!

I really wished they would have talked more about him. Wonder why he decided to fight with the Red Army.


----------

